# hinterrad geht nicht rein ...



## trek 6500 (1. März 2009)

..hab von nem ibc mitglied ein bmx gekauft . eigentlich sollte es komplett angeliefert werden , weil ich kein plan vom zusammenbau habe . es kam allerdings in zig einzelteilen . nun wollte ich das hinterrad einsetzen , es geht aber partout nicht hinein . es sind kontermuttern dran , die den einbau unmöglich machen - man müsste den rahmen schon spreizen - mit gewalt .. und das kann ja eig . nicht sein ... wenn man die kontermuttern abmacht , dreht sich die achse fest ...was mach ich falsch ????? sollte doch eig. keine hexerei sein , ein hinterrad festzubekommen ...??? danke für hilfe ! greez , k.


----------



## argylefahrer91 (1. März 2009)

du beschreibs das komisch^^
mach mal bilder von der ganzen situation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (1. März 2009)

..o.k.- morgen , vielleicht ist es mit bildern besser zu versteh´n ... bis dann , k.


----------



## thaper (2. März 2009)

hört sich an als wäre die nabe zu breit.


----------



## argylefahrer91 (2. März 2009)

vll sind das auch einfach die achsmuttern die dein verkäufer draufgeschraubt hat damit de nich verloren gehn

*warteaufbilderdannkommtvernünftigeantwort*


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

sooo, mal die bilder ... hinterbaubreite : 11  cm ....


----------



## HEIZER (2. März 2009)

Nur mal so ...

Was haste denn für das Rad bezahlt ?


----------



## aZzu (2. März 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Nur mal so ...
> 
> Was haste denn für das Rad bezahlt ?




Jeder Euro ist verschwendet 


Bieg mal die ausfallenden auseinander! kann sein das die etwas "Verzogen" sind und so nicht die einbaubreite der nabe haben


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

..130 euro - wills nur , um damit zur s- bahn zu düsen ...(zur arbeit ) ... fahre ansonsten mtb ... kenn mich deshalb mit bmx sachen überhaupt net aus ....


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

...es geht partout nicht so weit auseinanderzubiegen , dass das  rad reingeht ...  das mitglied schweigt sich tot ... der wird wissen , warum ...


----------



## aZzu (3. März 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...es geht partout nicht so weit auseinanderzubiegen , dass das  rad reingeht ...  das mitglied schweigt sich tot ... der wird wissen , warum ...




Das Laufrad geht da rein!. Auf dem Bild sieht man die Einkerbung des Konus!. Also such dir eine (Starke ) zweite Person die die Ausfallenden Aufbiegt. Ich muss selber meinen Rahmen etwas aufbiegen, aber nur 1 oder 2 mm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. März 2009)

..gut , werd`s heut abend mit roher gewalt versuchen ....


----------



## RISE (3. März 2009)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung!


----------

